# إكتشف الفرق الحقيقي لأعلى عازل حراري عالميا



## مندوبة الخير (3 يوليو 2012)

فى حالة عدم ظهور الصور اضغط هنا

كيف تختار العازل الحرارى لسيارتك؟





كثر النقاش حول موضوع العزل الحراري حيث أن البعض يقول التظليل الكوري الموجود في السوق أحسن من العازل الحراري الأمريكي والبعض بمدح بعض الشركات على حساب البعض والبعض يقول أوفر لك أن تشتري العازل من أمريكا مباشرة والبعد عن جشع التجار ومن هنا المنطلق سنوضح أولا معرفة أسباب الحرارة التي نشعر بها و عرض العوازل لاختبار العزل الحراري لكل نوع؟
​إن مصدر الحرارة المنبعثة من الشمس تأتي من الأشعة الحرارية ([FONT=&quot]IR) لذلك طورت شركات اكس صن (xsun) الرائدة عالميا في العزل الحراري تقنيات متعددة تعمل على عزل حتى 90% من الحرارة (IR cut) دون الـتأثير على الشفافية العالية التي تسمح بمرور الضوء من خلالها وتجعل الرؤية طبيعية وهنا نعرض لكم اختبار العزل الحراري لاحد الانواع الموجودة في محلات زينة السيارات وبعض الشركات وشركة اكس صن[/FONT]
​[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الصورة الأولى توضح جهاز القياس وقد تم تشغيله وكما ترى النسبة 100 لكل قرآة نظراً لعدم وجود شيء يعزل دخول الأشعة[/FONT]









[FONT=&quot]القسم الأول 100 % للأشعة فوق البنفسجية ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]UV) كلما نقص الرقم زادت نسبة عزل الأشعة الضارة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]القسم الثاني 100 % للشفافية ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]visibility) كلما نقص الرقم انخفضت الشفافية[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]القسم الثالث 100 % وهي الأهم للأشعة الحرارية ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]IR cut) مصدر الحرارة كلما نقص الرقم زادت نسبة العزل الحراري.[/FONT]
الاختبار الأول




تظليل اسود داكن كوري من محلات زينة السيارات لاحظ الشفافية فقط 8 % ومع ذلك فدخول الأشعة الحرارية 88 % وهذا يعني أن المنتج لا يعزل إلا 12%
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الاختبار الثاني[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عشر شرائح من التظليل الأسود الداكن الكوري أعلاه من محلات زينة السيارات لاحظ الشفافية فقط 0% ومع ذلك فدخول الأشعة الحرارية 43 % وهذا يعني أن المنتج لا يعزل إلا 57% و هذا يؤكد انه حتى إذا تم تظليل السيارات بعشر طبقات فلن يعزل سوى 57 %[/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]الاختبار الثالث[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]لمنتج تظليل عازل بتقنية الصفائح المعدنية والألوان الموجود لدى معظم الشركات وفيه تصل الشفافية 33% ودخول الأشعة الحرارية 61% وهذا يعني أن المنتج لا يعزل إلا 39%[/FONT]







​ [FONT=&quot]المنتج الأخير لعواز([/FONT][FONT=&quot]CERMAIC IR)من اكس صن السعودية القمة في العزل الحراري لاحظ أن الشفافية فيه عاليه تصل73 % لكن دخول الأشعة الحرارية 10% فقط وهذا يعني أن المنتج يعزل 90 %[/FONT]









[FONT=&quot]طبعاً كل المنتجات التي تم اختبارها تعزل 100% من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية لاحظ النسبة 0% في القسم الأول وهذا يؤكد أن عوازل اكس صن السعودية لها ميزات فريدة:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نسبة عزل تصل 90% من الأشعة الحرارية وتزداد بعد تركيبها لتصل إلى 99%[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شفافية عالية بنسبة 73 %[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خالي من المعدن تماما والألوان العاكسة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لا يحجب إشارات الاتصال في الجوال و [/FONT][FONT=&quot]GBS[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عزل 99% من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أعلى نسبة خفض لمصاريف استهلاك الكهرباء[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]من أعمالنا في مجال المباني [/FONT]
‫اخر مشاريعنا طريق العليا العام.wmv‬&lrm; - YouTube
 
 
 ‫مشروع المجمع السكني‬&lrm; - YouTube





من أعمال في مجال السيارات 
xsun saudi1 - YouTube





وبمناسبة إفتتاح فرعنا الجديد بمدينة جده

خصم إستثنائي يصل إلى 30 % على عوازل إكس صن




الضمان من خمس سنوات الى عشر سنوات



نضمن لكم أن الأسعار المقدمة هي أقل الأسعار والأعلى جودة بين كافة الشركات المنافسة



العنوان



فرع مدينة جده – طريق شبك المطار بعد إشارة السبعين و البسامي للنقليات  - شركة إكس صن



جوال : 0554613191





فرع الرياض – طريق خريص عند مخرج 30

تلفون :2092919 
فاكس :2092937
جوال :0554613191









موقعنا الالكتروني:

www.xsunsaudi.com
موقعنا على اليوتيوب




http://www.youtube.com/user/abaadi31


موقعنا على الفيس يوك






http://www.facebook.com/xsun2011




[FONT=&quot]نأمل أن تحوز منتجاتنا وخدماتنا على رضا عملائنا واستحسانهم لاختيار المناسب منها, [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وللجميع فائق الاحترام والتقدير[/FONT]

القائم على النشر والتسويق الالكترونى (مجموعات الراجحى التسويقيه) للاشتراك راسلنا -  [email protected] -- ادارة المجموعات - رحاب الطويل 

​


----------

